# danke sebo für die Antwort...



## ChrisKing (21. Juli 2005)

auf meine pm... warum liest du die, aber antwortest nich? Kein Bock oder wie? Ich glaub bei dir daheim lass ich mal die Jungs vom Team Inkasso Moskau vorbeischauen


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Juli 2005)

hängst du oder was?
ey so langsam denk ichs wirklich hier.

das forum kannste echt innen müll werfen. sinnvoll ist hier nur noch wenig.


es gibt halt auch noch leute die sehr viel arbeiten, die kein dsl haben.
und die auch nicht alle maße von ihren fahrrädern und teilen wissen und vielleicht auch mal nachmessen müssen. schonmal daran gedacht?

aber naja damit muss man sich abfinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juli 2005)

tzzz da fühlt sich wohl einer mächtig aufn Schlipps getreten! 

Wenn du meinen post gleich end ernst nimmst, dann is des nich mein Problem.

Es is halt bissl "komisch", wenn man sieht, dass die pm gelesen wurde, aber keine Antwort kommt.

*"und die auch nicht alle maße von ihren fahrrädern und teilen wissen und vielleicht auch mal nachmessen müssen."*

kann ich daraus schließen, dass du weisst was ich vom sebo wissen wollte?


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Juli 2005)

ja weils er mir heute erzählt hat

und ich fühle mich schon angesprochen weil du öffentlich was gegen ihn sagst und keinerlei hintergründe kennst.

außerdem was soll man bei dir noch glauben
deine post sind nie eindeutig, du provozierst ja immer ein wenig bzw gerne


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juli 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> ja weils er mir heute erzählt hat



dacht ichs mir doch. Und dann is mein Post hier wohl auch ein bisschen berechtigt oder nicht?
Wenn er meine pm gelesen hat und ihr beiden sogar noch drüber redet ("hey der chrisking ausm forum wollte wissen, wie des mit meinem monty vorbau is... hahahah was willn der, dem antwort ich jetz nich.." ??? oder was is der Sinn dahinter, sich über mein Anliegen zu unterhalten?) dann frag ich mich wo die Antwort bleibt.

Und wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst, weil ich hier scheinbar "öffentlich was gegen den Sebo sage" und ihm auch noch des Inkasso Team Moskau vorbeischicke, dann is des dein Problem. Nich immer alles so ernst nehmen..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Juli 2005)

ey mit Inkasso Moskau is nicht zu spaßen!


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Juli 2005)

kommt zeit kommt rat kommen kommt montyvorbaulänge

naja ich glaube wenn ich hier noch weitererleutere kommt eh nichts mehr bei raus, aber naja es gibt halt echt dinge die sind wichtiger und die macht man und andere dinge die schiebt man etwas hinaus und macht dann wenn man zeit hat.

wenns so dringend ist versuchs doch hier
www.monty-bikes.de


----------



## trialsrider (22. Juli 2005)

Echt ma Sinnvoll Jungs! 
Hättest auf den Thread am besten einfach nicht reagiert Tommy!
Warst ja net angesprochen! Und Chris wegen so nem Kack nen Thread zu öffnen is echt ma richtig schlecht! 

So schnauze jetzt alle!.....und raus aufs Rad! 
Wir sind und bleiben hier immernoch alle TRIALER! Und so sollten wa uns auch verhalten!


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juli 2005)

is schon klar, dass andere Dinge Vorrang haben.. 
aber es kommt halt alles bissl komisch rüber wenn keine Antwort kommt und ihr dann auch noch über mein Anliegen redet... darum gings mir - naja egal jetz.


der typ von monty-bikes hat keine Ahnung, den brauch ich erst gar nich fragen.

Habe meine Daten mittlerweile schon vom Jan.. is nur noch die Frage offen, ob man bei dem schrägen Monty Vorbau den Gabelschaft wirklich schräg absägen sollte? Jan meinte das.. wollte das nur noch mal von jemandem wissen, der den Vorbau auch fährt..


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juli 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Echt ma Sinnvoll Jungs!
> Hättest auf den Thread am besten einfach nicht reagiert Tommy!
> Warst ja net angesprochen! Und Chris wegen so nem Kack nen Thread zu öffnen is echt ma richtig schlecht!
> 
> ...



jaaaaa war ja klar... 

du hast in deinem Frieden stiftenden post übrigens die zwei obligatorischen smilies hier vergessen  ! Das Wort "community" hättest du auch mit reinpacken können, das rundet das ganze noch etwas ab.


ich glaub ich bin auf dem Weg hier der _AndyT des mtb-news forums_ zu werden


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Juli 2005)

Wenn ich euch irgendwann mal treffen sollte... das wird fein... 

Persönlichen Rat: oder besser noch ne Drohung... lass mir mal schön den SEBO in RUHE.... alle.... 

ihr könnte alle nur schnacken... aber biken können hier glaub ich die wenigsten... und die wenigsten haben ein Trialer Herz...  manche arbeiten 12- 14 Stunden und setzen sich dann noch auf´s bike (SEBO).. ander arbeiten 8.. oder gehen zur schule.. und setzen sich dann vorn PC...denn sie sind ja soooooo müde... und eröffnen interessante Threads..  auch wichtig...  ausserdem muss man ja up to date sein was Tuni und Co so neues können..

ach ist das schön hier.... I LOVE IT... wie bei Mc DO

MfG
MArco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juli 2005)

Kommen jetz hier die ganzen Freunde von Sebo und beschützen ihn oder wie?   

jaja.. das internet is schon ne feine Sache.. da is immer was geboten


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Juli 2005)

es kommen nicht die Freunde von Sebo sondern Feinde von dir...


----------



## funky^jAY (22. Juli 2005)

kindergarten hoch 10 hier


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Juli 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> kindergarten hoch 10 hier



nicht so frech... könnt dein Papa sein


----------



## TRAILER (22. Juli 2005)

chrisking ist eben nen spassti.
helft ihm lieber.


----------



## tobsen (22. Juli 2005)

da sag ich nur:

20 Zoll und Tschüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (22. Juli 2005)

TRAILER schrieb:
			
		

> chrisking ist eben nen spassti.
> helft ihm lieber.



Deiner Signatur ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...


----------



## TRAILER (22. Juli 2005)

darum steht sie da ja auch.
so wie regeln wir jetzt das problem?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Juli 2005)

da das ein Bike Forum ist....ein Wettstreit auf dem BIKE... lol....


----------



## chri§ (22. Juli 2005)

gibt es keine mods hier im forum? da kann einem so ein verhalten wie von kleinen kindern erspart werden!   
:closed:


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Juli 2005)

dann müsste mans komplette trialforum dicht machen

weil hier wird fast nur schieße produziert


----------



## tobsen (22. Juli 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> dann müsste mans komplette trialforum dicht machen
> 
> weil hier wird fast nur schieße produziert



aber echt...

ausserdem wärs langweilig sonst...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Juli 2005)

hahaha der thread is viel zu geil, fehlt nur noch 
"ey komm nur her und ich hau dir eine aufs..."
Glaub einige sollten mal wieder ... um die aggressionen abzubauen


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juli 2005)




----------



## billi (22. Juli 2005)

um was gehts hier eigentlich


----------



## bryson (22. Juli 2005)

hmm um ne antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (22. Juli 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> nicht so frech... könnt dein Papa sein



öööeeeyyyyy *gröhl* aufs maul oder wat?   

na aber immer wieder lustig hier...insbesondere aufgrund der tatsache das sich der großteil untereinander hier auch zu kennen scheint


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Juli 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> öööeeeyyyyy *gröhl* aufs maul oder wat?




Jaaaaaa Mannnnnnnn


----------



## biketrialer (22. Juli 2005)

endlich mal wieder ein interessanter thread   
toto


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (22. Juli 2005)

also da mir dein anliegen so wichtig war das ich gleich raus ans bike sprinte das glaubste selbst nicht oder?
und das ich mit meinem rädle ins bett gehe glaubst bestimmt auch net oder.

also ich habs bis jetzt noch net nachgemessen und wo liegts problem?
hasts ja trotzdem rausgekriegt.
(was n schlauer junge, deine eltern können stolz auf dich sein.)

aber da ich minderbemitelten helfe:

der gabelschaft ist bei mir schräg abgeschnitten

an all meinen 4 monty rädern.


dein neuer freund sebo


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juli 2005)

nimm dich in Acht!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. Juli 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> nimm dich in Acht!



na das war ja klar... du bist de Bomenleger aus London...


----------



## alöx (23. Juli 2005)

Muhaha seid ihr putzig... DDD ist ja ein Witz dagegen... ab in den Kindergarten mit dem Thread.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Juli 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> also da mir dein anliegen so wichtig war das ich gleich raus ans bike sprinte das glaubste selbst nicht oder?
> und das ich mit meinem rädle ins bett gehe glaubst bestimmt auch net oder.
> 
> also ich habs bis jetzt noch net nachgemessen und wo liegts problem?
> ...




dein neuer freund sebo


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Juli 2005)

Wenn fünf sich streiten amüsiert das den sechsten....

Oder wie ging schnell das Sprichwort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. Juli 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn fünf sich streiten amüsiert das den sechsten....
> 
> Oder wie ging schnell das Sprichwort?



gegenfrage... warum geht siese Seite nicht???? www.vielenacktebrüste.nix 

so ein mist


----------



## alöx (23. Juli 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> gegenfrage... warum geht siese Seite nicht???? www.vielenacktebrüste.nix
> 
> so ein mist



Weil das ne Umlautdomain ist und dein Browser es unterstützen muss...  oder so...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. Juli 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Weil das ne Umlautdomain ist und dein Browser es unterstützen muss...  oder so...



war ja auch eigentlich nur ein scherz  aber trotzdem Merci


----------



## Ray (23. Juli 2005)

wieso ist die action hier schon zu ende...

hätte gerne ein wenig mitgestritten...


----------



## alöx (23. Juli 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> war ja auch eigentlich nur ein scherz  aber trotzdem Merci




 << was sagt uns dieser Smiley hinter ner Aussage?

Wollte doch nur auf dich eingehen weil irgendwie wäre es mir neu das es .ix als Topleveldomain gibt.

so far good bye ich bin hier im falschen Forum.


----------



## trialsrider (28. Juli 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> so far good bye ich bin hier im falschen Forum.



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiichtisch!!!!! DDD tsss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

